Traceroute bad.horse - oxplot
======
voltagex_
I'd be interested if anyone can build an IPv6 version of the countertrace[1]
tool used to make this happen.

1:
[https://twitter.com/jrenken/status/647249489921576960](https://twitter.com/jrenken/status/647249489921576960)

------
colejohnson66
From the last time this was posted:
[http://i.imgur.com/FECDNDc.png](http://i.imgur.com/FECDNDc.png)

